

Has HN's CSS been updated for mobile? - ricardobeat

It looks like some CSS for small screens has been added? It makes the homepage more usable in portrait, but too big in landscape mode, which is how I usually read it. It looked fine (same as desktop) last night.
======
dang
Yes:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9205822](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9205822)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9205733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9205733)

Not clear yet whether we should keep it.

